# you cant beat it



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm having issues at the moment about Spain, living here, is it worth it etc.... So last night I decided to go to the local Feria! The kids didnt want to come cos they wanted to stay in and watch TV and play PS3, so it was just me and the "old man"..... oh and my splint and crutches!!

Anyway, it was lovely and has made me realise what it is about Spain that you dont get in the UK - well I didnt see it.

We arrived at about 11pm and it was buzzing, lots of laughter, families, teenagers all milling around, there was a show of children flamenco dancing - the atmosphere was wonderful, noise, bright lights, laughter, the smell of candy floss and burgers.... We went and had a sit down in a bar and just watched (couldnt really do much more with the broken leg!) It struck us how safe it was and how the spanish seem to enjoy life and like to have fun. The bar terrace was full of people laughing, chatting and relaxing! Inspite of Spains economical problems, the people just seem to want to enjoy their lives and families! 

We then went for a stroll/hop around the town. Through the narrow streets, little old men sitting on chairs outside of their little terraced houses chatting, kids playing, women standing chatting, people wandering to and from the feria - by now it was probably about 1am - would you wander around backstreets of a town at that time of night in the UK????????? It was really quite magical and it reminded me of why I wanted to move here

I think there comes a point, when things seem to be such a struggle that you forget why you wanted to live here and you forget what it was like in the UK - well I'm going back to england for a visit next week so that should reinforce that!???

I think my melancholy of recent weeks is not only because in the last 6 months we've had one thing after another, but I've also got "cabin fever" due to my leg and I'm not good at being confined!! So getting out with the "old man" last night just gave me that internal warm glow again. 

Of course when we got home, not only were the kids angry with us because we were late back WTF, but they'd had traumas trying to catch a lizard that had come in the house - They got it out in the end, but they'd turned the house over trying!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm having issues at the moment about Spain, living here, is it worth it etc.... So last night I decided to go to the local Feria! The kids didnt want to come cos they wanted to stay in and watch TV and play PS3, so it was just me and the "old man"..... oh and my splint and crutches!!
> 
> Anyway, it was lovely and has made me realise what it is about Spain that you dont get in the UK - well I didnt see it.
> 
> ...


glad to see you're more positive today jojo:clap2:


yes, that sort of thing is why most of us come to live here - the more relaxed way of life/attitude to life

I have to say though that your (& mine & everyone else's) pi$$ed off posts & telling like it can be on a day to day living here level hopefully make anyone wanting to live here realise that life isn't all fiestas, sun & sangria


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> glad to see you're more positive today jojo:clap2:
> 
> 
> yes, that sort of thing is why most of us come to live here - the more relaxed way of life/attitude to life
> ...


Thats the difference between the two countries/people. Brits, probably due to the bad weather and living indoors in a more claustrophobic environment, tend to worry and stress more about material issues, the Spanish just see the sunshine, feel the heat and relax - obviously they still need money and have the worries, but they have the ability to put those on a back burner. They make it look easy, which it aint, but thats the view that appeals to "would be" expats

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Thats the difference between the two countries/people. Brits, probably due to the bad weather and living indoors in a more claustrophobic environment, tend to worry and stress more about material issues, the Spanish just see the sunshine, feel the heat and relax - obviously they still need money and have the worries, but they have the ability to put those on a back burner. They make it look easy, which it aint, but thats the view that appeals to "would be" expats
> 
> Jo xxx


I think you're right - & you can join in a fiesta all night for a couple of euros too!


I think the recession will cut down on the lavishness of some of the fiestas - certainly the costumes for many of the parades cost 100s if not 1000s - so there probably won't be much new for a few years

but that doesn't mean people won't enjoy themselves!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> I'm having issues at the moment about Spain, living here, is it worth it etc.... So last night I decided to go to the local Feria! The kids didnt want to come cos they wanted to stay in and watch TV and play PS3, so it was just me and the "old man"..... oh and my splint and crutches!!
> 
> Anyway, it was lovely and has made me realise what it is about Spain that you dont get in the UK - well I didnt see it.
> 
> ...


Fab isn't it!

To add to the warm glow - last night puzzled by the drums at 1 in the morning a quick peek over the terrace revealed the 'moors' marching into our village. No tourists just the local people returning home from their 'La Nit del L'Aisua supper at the nearby mill. Can't wait for the procession in dress next Saturday!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> glad to see you're more positive today jojo:clap2:
> 
> 
> yes, that sort of thing is why most of us come to live here - the more relaxed way of life/attitude to life
> ...



Very true.
Let's face it, those of us who are happy and settled here have either a) got good jobs b) have partners with good jobs here or in the UK or c) are either retired, don't need to work or both.
It must be hard to be relaxed if you're worried about how to pay the rent and meet the costs of daily life.
Far too many people think of Spain in terms of holidays and also -and this surprises me -don't seem to know that it's not only the UK that is experiencing a recession.
I'm also beginning to feel that with four million Spaniards looking for work, they should take any jobs that are on offer, not immigrants.
After all, how often do we hear people in the UK moaning about all the foreigners coming over and taking their jobs?
It was different when the economies of both countries were booming but times are hard now....everywhere.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> .......I'm also beginning to feel that with four million Spaniards looking for work, they should take any jobs that are on offer, not immigrants.
> After all, how often do we hear people in the UK moaning about all the foreigners coming over and taking their jobs?


Especially when the Spanish unemployment benefit isnt paid out indefinitely as it is in the UK. They _need_ those jobs to live

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Especially when the Spanish unemployment benefit isnt paid out indefinitely as it is in the UK. They _need_ those jobs to live
> 
> Jo xxx



Yes, that makes it even more important for jobs to go to them.
Very slightly off-topic......it's getting into the _really_ hot months now, our wall thermometer in the shade reads 32C......and I get hair problems as the heat makes my hair go all wavy and the style it's cut in doesn't do waves..
Any hints on any special shampoos, conditioners or other products suitable for this weather?
My hair is shortish and coloured.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, that makes it even more important for jobs to go to them.
> Very slightly off-topic......it's getting into the _really_ hot months now, our wall thermometer in the shade reads 32C......and I get hair problems as the heat makes my hair go all wavy and the style it's cut in doesn't do waves..
> Any hints on any special shampoos, conditioners or other products suitable for this weather?
> My hair is shortish and coloured.



I find that my hair is better in the summer if I dont wash it as much . In the winter I wash it pretty much everyday, but in the summer I leave it for 3,4 or 5 days (not so it looks greasy and yukky)!!? The natural oils tend to stop it becoming fluffy or too blonde - which mine seems to in the sun. That said, I find that at night I "perspire" which makes my hair wet and ruins the style, so I try to go for the "natural look"

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I find that my hair is better in the summer if I dont wash it as much . In the winter I wash it pretty much everyday, but in the summer I leave it for 3,4 or 5 days (not so it looks greasy and yukky)!!? The natural oils tend to stop it becoming fluffy or too blonde - which mine seems to in the sun. That said, I find that at night I "perspire" which makes my hair wet and ruins the style, so I try to go for the "natural look"
> 
> Jo xxx


I have to wash my hair every day in summer - it gets wet any way as I'm in the pool several times a day. 
My problem is that I don't like my hair long and when it's shorter it tends to go wavy unless I wash/blowdry and straighten every day. I don't like doing that in this weather either but when I look in the mirror first thing in the morning


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

When we lived in Oz I started using Aussie hair products and I don't know what the heck they put in them but I love them! Devil to find here though - luckily I can import them for the shop so that helps...can you pull it straight back to help it dry straight? Mine is long but if I twist it and let it dry it doesn't look too bad!

On Jo's point I had just such a moment at the International Festival in Javea last weekend - my girls were dancing in it on the huge stage and all the stalls were out, everyone was milling about, it was great! That said we used to live in Bristol and they have great summer events there - the Harbour Festival and the Bristol Balloon Fiesta (largest in Europe) but they're always so weather dependent (like Glastonbury down the road) - if it's lovely then it's amazing.


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Another reason to live in Spain is your national team does´nt get beaten 4-1. Regards Rob


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

Rob shhhhhhhhhhh, Spain haven't won it YET!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I have to wash my hair every day in summer - it gets wet any way as I'm in the pool several times a day.
> My problem is that I don't like my hair long and when it's shorter it tends to go wavy unless I wash/blowdry and straighten every day. I don't like doing that in this weather either but when I look in the mirror first thing in the morning


Look for any product which says "pelo liso" - there are all kinds in the supermarket, and the ranges include shampoos, conditioners and finishing products. Eroski's own straightening lotion (comes in a pink bottle with a silver top iirc) that I used last year when my hair was shorter was brilliant at keeping it tamed - especially if I just let it dry naturally and couldn't be arsed to dry and straighten it.

Otherwise, why not treat yourself to one of those Japanese straightening sessions at the salon? Cousin's wife has it done about every six to eight months - it's a bit pricey at anything around 150 - 200 euros but her hair is as straight as anything, even when left to dry naturally and didn't harm the condition of her hair at all.

Tallulah.x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm having issues at the moment about Spain, living here, is it worth it etc.... So last night I decided to go to the local Feria! The kids didnt want to come cos they wanted to stay in and watch TV and play PS3, so it was just me and the "old man"..... oh and my splint and crutches!!
> 
> Anyway, it was lovely and has made me realise what it is about Spain that you dont get in the UK - well I didnt see it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I love the way I often forget about the time when I'm sitting out on a terraza, like today with friends in Madrid. And I used to love it when my daughter was little and it was summer and I didn't have to think about what time she was going to bed, or what to give her for a snack 'cos why are you going to worry about that sitting outside a bar in Spain? Bedtime doesn't count, you're not disturbing anyone by letting the kids play, and there's always smth to eat!


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

I just love this forum 

We've gone from a nice uplifting topic (a rare event in itself) about the reality of living in Spain to.... haircare 

Amazing!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neilmac said:


> I just love this forum
> 
> We've gone from a nice uplifting topic (a rare event in itself) about the reality of living in Spain to.... haircare
> 
> Amazing!!


 not forgetting a touch of football in there somewhere LOL

jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> not forgetting a touch of football in there somewhere LOL
> 
> jo xxx


Yes but football, at this time, might be mildly interesting but.....

















haircare? Don't think so


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neilmac said:


> Yes but football, at this time, might be mildly interesting but.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Polish and sun block would be of more use 

Is that you????

Jo xxx


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jojo said:


> Polish and sun block would be of more use
> 
> Is that you????
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes it is 

Sun block is good advice..... polish? - I'm not _that_ vain


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

What a distinguished-looking man!!
Thanks for all the helpful advice which I will act on. I used to use those Aussie products in the UK and they were good. I'm off to London tomorrow so will have a nose around Superdrug.


----------

